# Hey guys, Brandon here from maxamps.com saying hello



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to let you know that I am now Marketing Director for http://www.maxamps.com I will be on the forums regularly to answer general RC questions, help with setups and answer any and all questions you have about our products. If you have any questions please let me know.

Thanks,

Brandon Wilcox


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Well well well. Whats up Mr Wilcox. Hows things???? I love my Maxamps cells. Still have my Number?? Give me a call if you do.
Hambone


----------



## Hurryin Hoosier (Jan 10, 2010)

I have heard conflicting things about C rating on LiPo batteries. Is it necessary, in 1/10 cars and trucks, to have a 35 or 40 C rating for racing? I have read that most motor and speed control combo's will not need or are not able to use more than a 20 C. I am mostly interested in 2 cell 7.4 batteries. Thanks for any guidance you can give me.

Randy


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

When will see a good 1s pack for oval racing


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

I guess there is no interest in oval racing . To bad you guy's are missing the boat


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

ecoastrc said:


> Well well well. Whats up Mr Wilcox. Hows things???? I love my Maxamps cells. Still have my Number?? Give me a call if you do.
> Hambone


Hey Tim, hope your doing well. I just got a new iPhone so most of my old numbers are lost. Send it to me through PM. Are you racing down at Mikes shop? What you running there?



Hurryin Hoosier said:


> I have heard conflicting things about C rating on LiPo batteries. Is it necessary, in 1/10 cars and trucks, to have a 35 or 40 C rating for racing? I have read that most motor and speed control combo's will not need or are not able to use more than a 20 C. I am mostly interested in 2 cell 7.4 batteries. Thanks for any guidance you can give me.
> 
> Randy


It depends on the pack and the manufacturer. All of our packs are quality packs that have more then enough punch for racing. For 1/10-scale racing, you wont really be drawing many amps so run time, quality of the pack, warranty all come into play.



oldtimer said:


> I guess there is no interest in oval racing . To bad you guy's are missing the boat


Thanks for your interest in 1-cell packs. At this time we do offer 1-cell packs but nothing made specifically for oval. That is something that we are looking into and I will keep you informed.

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Brandon,
U need to stop playin with that new i-Phone  and get back down this neck of the woods and burn in a few laps!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
We will get U hooked on oval again, like old times!!

These BRP cars are FAST/FUN!

I'm sure we can get you back on that podium and turning left again!:dude:


----------

